# XM Weather/Traffic



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey all,
I have the nav system in my 2012 LTZ.
During the XM "trial", does weather and traffic come along with the trial?

Reason I ask is that the first day or 2 I had my car, I was able to pull up weather/traffic....for the past couple weeks, the weather will pull up my location, but no weather data ever loads. There is never any traffic data either. Living in the greater triad area, I know there are plenty of traffic instances going on to be reported.

Anyone else experiencing the lack of weather/traffic?:question:


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

gman19 said:


> Hey all,
> I have the nav system in my 2012 LTZ.
> During the XM "trial", does weather and traffic come along with the trial?
> 
> ...


It's suppose to be part of the initial 90 day trial from what we were told on delivery. I know that after the first 5 days we had ours, we had to request a refresh from XM/Sirius of the XM/Traffic & Weather because our weather took forever(like 30mins.) to update and since then no issues. Now when you first start the car and you push the 'INFO' button, it may take a few minutes(like 2-3) to get the most up-to-date weather. 

It looks that depending on where your located in NC, these are the areas of Traffic/Weather coverage per XM/Sirius's website.

NavTraffic Market Coverage - SiriusXM Radio

Greensboro-High Point, NC
Durham, NC
Charlotte-Gastonia-Concord, NC-SC
Hickory-Lenoir-Morganton, NC
Mount Airy, NC
Raleigh-Cary, NC
Statesville-Mooresville, NC
Virginia Beach-Norfolk-Newport News, VA-NC
Winston-Salem, NC

I would call XM/Sirius Customer service to get this resolved..1-866-635-2349


ccasion14:


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

gman19 said:


> Hey all,
> I have the nav system in my 2012 LTZ.
> During the XM "trial", does weather and traffic come along with the trial?
> 
> ...


I've experienced some delay here and there, depending on location.. but just figured it had to do with reception/reporting. Haven't had a problem with it not working at all.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks Golden,
I live in Greensboro, commute to Winston-Salem. At the bottom of the weather screen, it says "waiting for updated weather" or something to that effect. I left it on that screen for my whole commute to work the other day, and it never displayed any weather. It's about a 35 minute commute. I may call them and see what's up...at this point, I'm not too impressed, but if they can get it to work like it did the first few days we had the car, I might go for it after the trial.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Andy2012ltz_rs said:


> I've experienced some delay here and there, depending on location.. but just figured it had to do with reception/reporting. Haven't had a problem with it not working at all.


If mine is working....the delays are unacceptable! 35 minutes the other day, and the weather never updated! It always does know what city I'm in though!


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

gman19 said:


> If mine is working....the delays are unacceptable! 35 minutes the other day, and the weather never updated! It always does know what city I'm in though!



Sounds like the deal we had..30mins. for the update of weather. 

They sent a refresh of the activation code for the radio/account & that resolved the issue.

Good luck and play hardball with XM/Sirius with your dissatisfaction of the product..


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

GoldenRS said:


> Sounds like the deal we had..30mins. for the update of weather.
> 
> They sent a refresh of the activation code for the radio/account & that resolved the issue.
> 
> Good luck and play hardball with XM/Sirius with your dissatisfaction of the product..


Guess it's hardball this afternoon. Will call after work and see what I can get out of them.

Will update on results!


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Is this only on the 2012?? I seem to remember my 2011 navigation having weather but I just went and checked the menus and I can't find it. Traffic works fine though (a little inaccurate but I'm assuming thats from xm itself just being slow to update situations).


----------



## cruze 2011 (Oct 20, 2010)

i was told xm is having tech problems several people who have xm are having issues mine was working now its not its a xm problem is what i was told and you know what iits like to call them grrrrrrrr


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

cruze 2011 said:


> i was told xm is having tech problems several people who have xm are having issues mine was working now its not its a xm problem is what i was told and you know what iits like to call them grrrrrrrr


I hate calling them...xm problem is what I was wondering of. I haven't called them yet...maybe I'll wait a day or 2.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Well I've called them....the support guy I got said that Weather and Traffic was NOT included in the trial that I was in, and he couldn't add it at this time...

He couldn't explain why I had it for a few days then it quit coming thru either.

I got tired of trying to decipher his accent and gave up....I personally think he was full of crap....If I were under a subscription, I bet he could "turn on the features" at any time I want to pay for it.....

Seriously though, is Traffic and Weather included in the trial period? I cannot see why it wouldn't be.....it is a very potential selling point for someone to keep their subscription...at least for traffic and weather. I plan on killing the radio after the trial..who needs it with an iPod anyway. The weather and traffic would be nice though...


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

Sorry to hear about that BS the representative told you. I swear it's part of the trial and then after the 90days,it's up to you to pay the additional cost. I would've asked to be transferred to the Nebraska office that XM/Sirius opened up late last year.
At least I could understand her. Trust me when I talk to our offshore application support at work overnights;I wanna pull my hair out trying to convey what I need them to change in the code for the programs I deal with. They're rude and always tell me to do the 'needful'. Whatever that means to them in India. :uhh:

But I'd give it a whirl again..


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

GoldenRS said:


> Sorry to hear about that BS the representative told you. I swear it's part of the trial and then after the 90days,it's up to you to pay the additional cost. I would've asked to be transferred to the Nebraska office that XM/Sirius opened up late last year.
> At least I could understand her. Trust me when I talk to our offshore application support at work overnights;I wanna pull my hair out trying to convey what I need them to change in the code for the programs I deal with. They're rude and always tell me to do the 'needful'. Whatever that means to them in India. :uhh:
> 
> But I'd give it a whirl again..


I plan on it....and thanks for confirming the BS....
I may try and call them again this afternoon and ask for someone that I can understand. The thing is, if I go to the XM website, very little is mentioned about weather and traffic. I think they elude to traffic and weather, but aren't there channels dedicated to traffic/weather in certain metro areas, which is different from the weather and navtraffic services?

Anyhow, their crap is costing me my trial period...and it's not boding well for keeping any form of subscription with them.

Thanks for your input Golden, and watch this thread for updates...I'll certainly post up!


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

Yeah you do get the basic updated traffic reports for certain metro areas in the regular XM/Sirius channel lineup. But you're right about the actual Traffic/Weather package info was kinda hidden on their site.


Channels:
132	Boston/Philadelphia/Pittsburgh 
133	New York	News & Issues	
134	Washington, DC/Baltimore/Atlanta 
135	Chicago/Detroit	
136	Miami/Orlando/Tampa-St. Pete	
137	Dallas-Ft. Worth/Houston/Phoenix 
138	St. Louis/Minneapolis/Las Vegas	
139	San Francisco/Seattle/San Diego	
140	Los Angeles


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Finally...
Got hold of my salesman. He says that the sales literature confirms that traffic/weather ARE included in the trials on Suburbans/Denali/Yukon/Tahoe, etc. BUT the Cruze literature does not mention it being part of the trial. No one can explain why I had it for a week or so, then it disappeared.

I got hold of an understandable person at XM today, and she also said it was not included as part of my trial......she cannot explain why others are getting it, nor why I got it for about a week, and it went away. She said that once my trial is up, I can subscribe to it......but I cannot have it activated right now.....I have to wait until my trial is up in November.

At this point, I don't know what I will do once the trial is up....I can see at this point that XM is no better now than they were a few years ago when I had XM in my Sunfire!


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

All I have to say is WOW! :angry:

Then that is a very weird coincidence that both myself & my salesman had that as part of our 90 day trial from Feb. - May. He has the same exact LTZ RS Navi Cruze as I do but his is Granite Black and his came in a week later than mine. :question:


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

GoldenRS said:


> All I have to say is WOW! :angry:
> 
> Then that is a very weird coincidence that both myself & my salesman had that as part of our 90 day trial from Feb. - May. He has the same exact LTZ RS Navi Cruze as I do but his is Granite Black and his came in a week later than mine. :question:


Yeah, it is pretty messed up....I'm not sure if it is a difference between the XM offerings from the 2011 to 2012 model year or what...I got an email reply from XM (I emailed and called them yesterday). I'll post up their reply this afternoon when I get home. It seems odd that they would only offer the trial on these services only on a $50K+ vehicle....I'm sure lots of folks in "lesser" cars out there are potential subscribers, and they are feeding the signal whether we're picking it up or not!


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Here is the email reply I got from XM:

Thank you for contacting SiriusXM regarding your interest on XM NavTraffic. 

In response to your concern, our record shows that you're on a 3 month trial subscription. For you to be able to get the XM NavTraffic service, you need to add the package in your account after the trial period. The monthly subscription for XM audio plus NavTraffic is $16.94 plus the tax and other fees. 

We invite you to call our Listener Care hotline below for further assistance. 

We hope you continue to enjoy SiriusXM's commercial-free music and entertainment programming. We are committed to providing you with the best in listener care. If you have any questions, feel free to reply to this email and you can always manage your account online 24/7 by clicking 
https://care.siriusxm.com/login_view.action


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

:angry:

Yeah I have 4 radios as of now..

One is my home based unit
Second is in my 13 year old Saturn SL2
Third is in my 11 year old Mercury Sable
Fourth and last is the Cruze.

So XM/Sirius gets a nice chunk of change from me every three months. So I tend to b*tch if the service starts to suck.

Your best beat if you do decide to keep the XM/Traffic & Weather is to see if they can give you a good package deal and again threaten them that you no longer wish to keep the service due to the earlier trial period fubar. I told the XM Rep. I wasn't impressed with the Traffic/Weather to keep it & they offered me a nice package that basically worked out to $8 a month for that added service. Trust me,they're like AOL when they gave out those additional hours to not let you go as a customer. :th_SmlyROFL:


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks for the advice Golden....hardball it will be in November. We cut off XM after the trial in our '10 Equinox, and they KEEP sending "special offers" and the like. Last one was XM radio for $5 a month for 5 months or so. I may just discontinue after 90 days and see what kind of offers show up. We'll see. I'll keep us posted!


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

hey gman, 

Are you referring to an actual xm radio station or the feature on the 2012 NAV that will give weather and extended weather data. Cause the one on my nav hasn't worked since day #1. Tells me no data for your area or something like that.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

CruzeLTZ-RS said:


> hey gman,
> 
> Are you referring to an actual xm radio station or the feature on the 2012 NAV that will give weather and extended weather data. Cause the one on my nav hasn't worked since day #1. Tells me no data for your area or something like that.


I'm talking 'bout the feature that gives you traffic info and weather...NOT the actual XM channels. Mine also says "no data for your area" or something to that effect.....but If you hit the traffic or weather icons at first startup, it will tell you that you do not subscribe to those features...

My impression was that if I didn't subscribe to those features I'd get this message any time I hit the icons. BUT a few mintues after startup, I guess the system has to initialize, the message changes to the one you see that says no data for your area, etc.

I'm going to give the services a shot once the trial is up....we'll just have to wait and see how it pans out after that.

Funny tho, no one at XM can explain why mine worked for about a week then quit:uhh::angry:.


----------

